# Boga Grip Float?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://shop.easternmarine.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.catalog&categoryID=447


Link for pictures and prices only.
Any place that sells supplies for commercial fishing will carry what you need.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I think I got mine at walmart. It's just one of those plastic egg-shaped floats with a hole thru it.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

You can make your own ot of a lot of different things like a piece of a swim noodle.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I use a "do-nut" rope float with a plastic 
covered wire leader w/a snap swivel...EZ...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Got an old ski rope in the garage?

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/Kwik-Tek-Ski-Rope-Float.aspx?a=56204&kwtid=216103


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Swim noodle is what I use and you can pick your color


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

I have seen this one being used.


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

Swim noodle with a neoprene koozie to finish it off.


----------



## BigAlPachecko (Nov 27, 2008)

>


I would use the hell out of that one :-*


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

She looks exactly like my second wife!!!!!!










That sure is gonna piss of the first wife I have now.


----------

